# Problem booting OSX leopard DVD on powerbook g4



## Ehstii (Mar 28, 2008)

my friend wants me to put leopard on his powerbook g4, so i put the CD in and while booted in the OS it sees the DVD and will open it and run the installer that tells you to reboot and it will begin. well, i did that and when it starts back up it just hangs there with the apple and the loading icon. its been sitting for hours now after numerous times of trying to do it over and over again...


ive googled the issue and some people have had the same problem but it was with the DVD reader not being able to read DL DVD's. but obviously it can read DL DVD's because it sees it and opens the installer inside the OS. but tomorrow at work im going to try an external DVD rom drive. so other than that does anyone have an idea of what else it could be?

maybe a bad copy of the disc??
idk what else it could be...


----------



## Ehstii (Mar 28, 2008)

anyone ideas?



bump.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 28, 2008)

firmware update


----------



## Ehstii (Mar 29, 2008)

i got it to work, turned out to be a bad copy of the disc.


----------

